# Cross Country Critique



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She doesn't scream 'event prospect' at me but sometimes a horses natural desire and enthusiasm to do something can outweigh other things that go against it
I don't know about the US but in the UK she'd compete in pony classes at her height and would have to be ridden by a junior rider, I think she'd be at a disadvantage competing in horse classes ridden by an adult


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh.. :/


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone else? Elana, I would love to hear what you have to say about her and eventing. I have seen many smaller horses, do well in eventing. With adult riders. And I don't want to throw her out of the question on eventing, simply because her size.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see no reason why she could not do running across the countryside and jumping over jumps. there are all kinds of levels of eventing, with and without jumps, even. Like dressage, any horse can do it, but to be competitive is another story.

the mare is well built, for sure. she has a slightly upright shoulder, and a smallish hip, but the angles match the shoulder. she has good bone and good balance of neck to body. she is one of the "Subarus' of horses; can do about anything reasonably well but is neither a sportscar, nor a full size SUV.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Larissa said:


> Anyone else? Elana, I would love to hear what you have to say about her and eventing. I have seen many smaller horses, do well in eventing. With adult riders. And I don't want to throw her out of the question on eventing, simply because her size.


Then don't throw her out...

Here you go!!

Theodore O'Connor - Horse Stars Hall of Fame


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She seems nice enough for the job. She probably won't go FEI level, but that would be a long way off for you too. She is down hill and the dressage phase will be harder. She doesn't have the greatest shoulder so you probably will want to take safer routes in Cross Country which will cost you time (and placement). 

One thing that I notice is that for eventing she needs better hoof care. Her feet look low heeled and long toed. As you increase the height of the jump, you increase the pressure on her feet. She may need shoes. She is a bit slipper footed. In eventing you may need a farrier every 4 weeks to keep on her feet. VERY important. She can never "go long" because the farrier is not scheduled for the barn.. you may need to spend the money for a special trip. Be aware of this cost!

Have fun giving it a go!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Elana said:


> She seems nice enough for the job. She probably won't go FEI level, but that would be a long way off for you too. She is down hill and the dressage phase will be harder. She doesn't have the greatest shoulder so you probably will want to take safer routes in Cross Country which will cost you time (and placement).
> 
> One thing that I notice is that for eventing she needs better hoof care. Her feet look low heeled and long toed. As you increase the height of the jump, you increase the pressure on her feet. She may need shoes. She is a bit slipper footed. In eventing you may need a farrier every 4 weeks to keep on her feet. VERY important. She can never "go long" because the farrier is not scheduled for the barn.. you may need to spend the money for a special trip. Be aware of this cost!
> 
> Have fun giving it a go!


Thank you for your eval Elana, I always look forward to yours. I however, discussed it deeply with my trainer today, and I don't think we are going to be doing cross country. I honestly, am not brave enough for all that. And I don't want to push myself to a place where I become timid. As that wouldn't be fair for the mare or me. So now its onto looking at other things to do with her..... What do you think of her as a barrel horse?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Basically Elana summed up everything I was going to say.

She would need special care on her feet because they are a bit rough. She is downhill, and it might just be the picture but she looks to have a long back so dressage will be a bit of a challenge. 

I would always opt for the safer route as well in cross country as she isn't built for the tighter spots.

She is cute and I think she would make a nice lower level prospect but I see her struggling anything above pre training. However some horses will surprise you. 

Enjoy her! She is adorable!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You seem to be making a big leap from eventing to barrel racing - why not get her riding and then see what she feels like and if you want to be buying English or western tack for her


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

jaydee said:


> You seem to be making a big leap from eventing to barrel racing - why not get her riding and then see what she feels like and if you want to be buying English or western tack for her


She is riding, and I do know what she feels like. I have only ridden her western. If I were to do eventing I would be switching her over to english with a trainer of mine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have you considered doing some basic dressage with her then - that would be a good place to start
What about something like horse agility/trail riding competitions if you wanted to stay western - or maybe western or cowboy dressage?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Morgan's are game little horses, and a good one will do pretty much anything you ask of her. If she bores easily, I think Western Trail would be a great competition event for her. Every obstacle course has the potential to be filled with new things and some can be quite as challenging as eventing, if not as fast or high! ;-) 

And just think of how much fun you could have in prepping her.... I'd love to ride a horse through a ravine filled with balloons! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

man, I would LOVE to ride her! I bet she's a great lil' trail horse, with plenty of go and all.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is very cute. I am a fan of Morgans and how versatile they are. I think she would be ok, but not great at barrels. Her longish back and smaller hindquarters would not be very good for that sport either. However with that said, why not start training in a few different things and see what you and she like best? 

Unrelated, but I would suggest getting a better fitting halter for her (or buckling it higher). She could easily get a foot through the noseband on this one, even while hand grazing.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Too bad you are giving up on eventing so easily. The lower levels are very easy and your horse could do it just fine. Size is no obstacle, especially at that level. 

If your horse gets bored easily, she will enjoy the overall variety and freedom she will have in eventing. Barrel racing? Not so much, IMO. I used to barrel race as a kid, but I got bored.......


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Jaydee- I have considered doing some basic dressage with her, and I think I will, I just can't say when I will get around to it. Since I will be having my trainer help me train her that. And atm we don't even have a trailer. But one day I will get to it. Also, I sadly do not like trail riding enough to compete in it. I like a relaxed trail ride here and there after schooling, or just to change things up and relax. But I have no desire to compete on it. 

Change- Unfortuently I just don't like trail enough to compete in it. 

Tinyliny- Aww! She is a great horse, on the trails and in schooling. She takes care of her rider, regardless of their experience. She is about fearless out on trails, observant but fearless. And yes haha, the go button is very pushable. She will go as fast for as long as you want. I enjoy a relaxing trail ride on her, here and there. She is a ton of fun on them. I just don't want that to be what we compete in. 

Tryst- Thank you! I wish someone would just say "I could so see her doing ____" but the blank not being competetive trail/endurance etc. And about the halter, yes it is too big. It fit when I bought it for her, and over time it stretched out. She is never turned out or stalled with it on. I don't have the extra money to go out and get another atm, so I am just really careful and use a rope halter on her that I can make smaller then I can get the normal halter.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Allison Finch said:


> Too bad you are giving up on eventing so easily. The lower levels are very easy and your horse could do it just fine. Size is no obstacle, especially at that level.
> 
> If your horse gets bored easily, she will enjoy the overall variety and freedom she will have in eventing. Barrel racing? Not so much, IMO. I used to barrel race as a kid, but I got bored.......


Can you tell me about the lower levels please? Jumps? Height? Etc.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Pre entry is usually cross rails and small logs. About 18 - 24". No water or anything crazy. Entry level is 2'9 usually the intro to steps, water and small drops. You will do basic fences like logs, hanging logs, skinnys, benches. Nothing to crazy. Pre training is 3' and this is when they add in combinations, jumping into water, multiple steps.. It gets a bit trickier. Personally I love entry level for a just enjoying a lower level horse. It has all the fun parts of cross country without getting to crazy or competitive. It's for people who want to go out and have fun.

However I'm the crazy person currently looking for an FEI potential because I have a death wish lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Pre entry is usually cross rails and small logs. About 18 - 24". No water or anything crazy. Entry level is 2'9 usually the intro to steps, water and small drops. You will do basic fences like logs, hanging logs, skinnys, benches. Nothing to crazy. Pre training is 3' and this is when they add in combinations, jumping into water, multiple steps.. It gets a bit trickier. Personally I love entry level for a just enjoying a lower level horse. It has all the fun parts of cross country without getting to crazy or competitive. It's for people who want to go out and have fun.
> 
> However I'm the crazy person currently looking for an FEI potential because I have a death wish lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is Pre entry? And entry? Etc. Sorry, this is all new and confusing to me


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This is a Training level cross country taken by someone wearing a headcam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9WddyV3cA
This is one taken at what looks to maybe be an Entry Level clinic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTjAjOU44qI


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Pre entry and entry are the levels. The lowest division is pre entry. It is not rated, usually no set time allowed for cross country so you don't have time faults. It is an introduction to eventing. Entry is the next step up. Still not rated, it's when you start being introduced to what you would see on a rated course. The next step is pre training, then training level then prelim and it goes up from there. 

Pre entry and entry are where most people start out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

What country are you in? In the US, we have a bit of a different scale. I haven't evented but am looking into doing it with my QH. I also agree that your mare is long-backed and downhill, but I think she would be safe at the lower levels, which is what you'd be doing for a few years at the least unless you are one of those extraordinary people that move up really fast. 

In the US, these are the levels:

Intro/Green as Grass/Pre-Beginner Novice/Starter - This is 2'3" I do believe and may not even have water. You do the Intro dressage test.

Beginner Novice - This is the first recognized event by the USEA if I am correct. Fences are 2'7" with 3' brush. You also get to experience water and a ditch on some courses.

Novice - Fences are 2' 11".

Training - Fences are 3'3".

Preliminary - I feel like this is the gateway to big time eventing. Fences are 3'7".

Intermediate - 3'9".

Advanced - 3'11".

And then you've got the FEI system, which is where you see the CCI*, CCI**, CCI***, and CCI****. The Kentucky Rolex is a four-star event.

In the least, I think you should give eventing a go. It will keep your mare entertained, you entertained, and both of you in great shape. If you decide you do not like it, all three phases that you've worked on will come to help you out in other disciplines, particularly the dressage, and that's even if you decide to keep going western.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want to see what the levels are like, go to youtube and look up RideonVideo. This is a camcorder site that records events in the California area at all levels. Or just type in beginner novice RideonVideo.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

There are quite a few unrecognized lower levels in eventing. It depends on the competition as to whether they include the smaller unrecognized levels or keep to the recognized levels only.

When I was a kid and started eventing, the lowest recognized level was training level, which started at 3'3". Pretraining was often offered (2'9") but it was unrecognized. It was soon seen that there was a huge number of people who only wanted to do pretraining, so they decided to recognize it and call it Novice and made it 2'11". Now, they recognize Beginner Novice, 2'7", too. They are discussing if they will recognize Elementary at an even lower height.

Some schooling shows (not recognized) will offer tiny jump divisions (18" crossrails) and the names can be anything. I've seen "Tadpole" divisions with such low fences.

Long story short, there is something for everyone. The sport is much more user friendly that it was in the 70's when Training was the lowest possible recognized level.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

When I first started out pre training was 2'9... nothing was recognized until Training which was 3'3. I remember it being a huge jump from pre training to training. People would often skip what was then called pre beginner and beginner and take their horse pre training a couple times then skip up to training level. Ahhhh the good ol days! Vests weren't even mandatory back when I first started :shock: I really don't know how we lived to tell the story back then.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

My horse actually is not long backed, it is the photo. If anything I would say she is short backed. Def not long. I am however in the US. How do I find out where the events are?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

In the US I believe they are posted with USEF and USEA so check the web pages. Also check with local eventing barns, your trainer etc...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Here you go! Listed by zones! Click on the zone your state is in and it lists everything. USEA, United States Eventing Association, Inc. - US National Combined Training, Horse Trials: Dressage, Cross Country, Show Jumping | United States Eventing Association


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

You can also find certified instructors on that webpage, places to school cross-country, and event information. I encourage you to at least try eventing. In my opinion, it's cheaper to show at a horse trial than it is at a rated hunter/jumper show, and at the lower levels, they are pretty good about accommodating starting riders. For example, you can use one saddle if you like for all three phases (an AP or jumping saddle), you aren't required to braid (though it is in good form to do so), and as long as you're wearing boots, a show shirt, a riding coat, and breeches in modest colors, and a certified helmet, you're good. The one thing you will have to invest in if you want to show probably is a safety vest for cross country and a medical armband. 

Keep us updated with what you decide, okay?!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I want to try it, honestly I am just kind of scared bc of the horror stories I have heard. Can someone tell me the good and the bad about it please? In what level are you required to get a vest and a medical armband? And I will keep you all updated. My trainer has courses and all that fun stuff, I believe as she trains etc on her property.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The fences in the X country phase these days are built to be safer than they used to be but they still don't fall over in the same way as show jumps do so I'd recommend a safety vest, the armband and a really good helmet from the getgo.
The bad is having a rotational fall the good is finishing with you and the horse still together and uninjured!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

At the lower levels the risk of those horror stories is very minimal. You are doing small little logs and brush fences. 

In my 18 years of eventing i've only seen one bad spill at entry level and that was back in the 90's before they had the safety pins in cross country fences. It was a super wet rainy day and the course was pretty torn up already. The horse slipped and slid right into the fence and the rider went over his head and he got caught in the base of the fence. Both horse and rider walked away with no serious injuries. 

I am not saying accidents don't happen, but they also happen trail riding, in hunters, jumpers etc... The lower levels that you would compete at the risk is minimal compared to training level, prelim and higher. 

Safety vests and arm bands are required at all levels now. And honestly you should be wearing one to jump school even fences in the arena. One of my coaches requires you to wear a vest all times unless you are schooling dressage.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not saying accidents can't happen, but riding lower levels seems pretty safe. Most of the bad, bad accidents happen at the higher levels. As NBEventer said, the sport is safer than it ever has been with the new frangible pins that allow cross country fences to break if a horse hits them, jumping vests that blow up to cushion you the moment you detach from the saddle, and top-of-the-line helmets. 

A couple of years ago, I interviewed Jim Wofford (eventing guru, eek!) over the phone for a paper I wrote arguing that eventing is not overly dangerous like some people say it is. He said that what you need to avoid a rotational fall is a horse that will not "hang" his knees over the fences and controlled impulsion to the jump. And we were talking eventing at the highest levels. 

Most schooling venues with a cross country course require you to wear a safety vest and medical armband. If you're serious about this, I would get one. Crazy, but they are cheaper to order from the UK, even with international shipping. I would get one that is up to safety standards, like an Airowear. You don't need a vest that blows up to cushion you, in my opinion, until you get to higher levels. 

I've schooled a cross-country course before and it was tons of fun! I'm an anxious rider, full-disclosure, but I didn't ever worry about having an accident when I was schooling. The right instructor will teach you everything you need to prevent bad falls. 

And, as mentioned before, jumping and riding in general is dangerous. The worst I've ever been hurt was when I was not on a horse. I got kicked in the face. Fortunately, all I needed was some stitches for a cut on my chin. I broke two of my fingers earlier this year when a horse of mine took off up a steep ditch hill. We weren't jumping. I've fallen off four times jumping, all when my horse ran out. Only once did I actually get injured when I bit into my lip. And, I started riding a different horse who doesn't run out. I haven't fallen since (knock on wood).

NBEventer, to what level have you evented, out of curiosity? And how high, since Canadian and American eventing is a wee bit different?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I've competed up to Intermediate level, recently i've only done pre training/training and schooled prelim. Its been a few years since i've had any real fun lol. My Bratty Mare is semi retired so is happy to plod around Entry and Pre Training level. Entry here is 2'9 and Pre Training is 3'. 

Hoping to get my hands on an FEI potential sometime in the next year to bring along. I have my eye on one, just need to wait for him to retire from the track lol.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone who shared their experience. I appreciate it! I think we may test it and see what happens. Although it will be awhile, since I have no jumping experience. But I am kind of eager. Anywho, here is a picture of her being ridden. Just for fun, and under western tack, since that is all I have ridden her in as of now.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

She is a cute gal!!

Just a safety thing I need to point out in that picture, and i'm not picking on you! Your polos are wrapped way to loose and I think they may even be backwards, its hard to tell on my tiny netbook screen. But they are loose and bulky looking. Polos should be wrapped fairly tight and have a clean sleek look to them and pulling back with the tendons so the velcro ends pointing towards the back of her. 

Again i'm not picking on you, just offering some advice  

I can't wait to see pictures of you and her going english and on your adventure towards eventing!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> She is a cute gal!!
> 
> Just a safety thing I need to point out in that picture, and i'm not picking on you! Your polos are wrapped way to loose and I think they may even be backwards, its hard to tell on my tiny netbook screen. But they are loose and bulky looking. Polos should be wrapped fairly tight and have a clean sleek look to them and pulling back with the tendons so the velcro ends pointing towards the back of her.
> 
> ...


Ohhh....  They have been really kicking my butt. And I have been trying my hardest. I unwrapped and rewrapped up to 4 times on each leg. The reason they look loose and bulky, is because I truly believe they're too long for her. I don't know if the velcro was facing the wrong way or not. I have wrapped polos before, although it was last summer. And never had these issues. I have tried reading how to do it, but I always get stuck in some way. When I roll her wraps I always make sure the velcro is in the inside. Please share any advice, I don't want to look like a idiot with these anymore.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is a pretty good step by step for it... however she says using them for jumping. That is actually a huge no no. Never jump with polos lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rov1XhpMjL4


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Here is a pretty good step by step for it... however she says using them for jumping. That is actually a huge no no. Never jump with polos lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rov1XhpMjL4


Thank you. Also, I hadn't heard not to jump with polos before. Nor have I seen it done tho. Can you tell me why you don't? Don't you use splint boots or SMB when jumping?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I use open front boots or brushing boots. My favorite boots by far are woof boots. They don't hold water, they have great protection and they last forever.

You don't jump with polos because they can slip, or if it comes undone it is very dangerous. People say to tape them, but I just would rather use boots.

I'm not much of a polo person anyway as I don't think they offer much protection to begin with and they definitely do not offer support. I hoard and collect boots and am always using boots. The only polos I use are back on track polos and I use them for flat schooling on dry days. I love back on track exercise boots if you want any sort of "support" boot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If they are too big they should still not be loose. Maybe a few extra wraps at the top but not overly so.

If they are too long figure out the correct wrap then measure the excess and snip snip! 

Have someone check them until you're positive and comfortable.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

If they are a bit long make your spacing a little smaller as you wrap down. It should take up the extra length. Its always tricky figuring out the spacing you need for your wraps. So just play around a bit and you'll figure it out. Also don't wrap so low around her pasterns. Just do under the fetlock and back up.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> If they are a bit long make your spacing a little smaller as you wrap down. It should take up the extra length. Its always tricky figuring out the spacing you need for your wraps. So just play around a bit and you'll figure it out. Also don't wrap so low around her pasterns. Just do under the fetlock and back up.


Yes, but the polos may truly be too long. I have a 14hh Arab with very dainty legs. Maybe he needs pony sized idk I haven't tried, but the regular sizes are very long and I finally just cut his usual pair. I am feeling this mare might be similar.

Spacing is a good way to fix the fit though.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate cutting them lol but if you need to then do it. I'm just one of those people whos always scared to cut because you never know when you need extra length.

My BOT polos are crazy long and my girl has tiny little legs. I just space them close as I wrap down and back up. Doesn't make them to bulky and still has that sleek look.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> I hate cutting them lol but if you need to then do it. I'm just one of those people whos always scared to cut because you never know when you need extra length.
> 
> My BOT polos are crazy long and my girl has tiny little legs. I just space them close as I wrap down and back up. Doesn't make them to bulky and still has that sleek look.


Which is why I only cut the one pair  lol!

Spacing does usually fix them though


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I actually did that, with the spacing. Like I made very little spaces to try to use it all up. While she has good legs, her cannon bones are very short. Like very very short. And I wrapped them semi tight. Tight enough I could wiggle two fingers in under the wrap at the top. Maybe this wasn't tight enough? I know I was looking at it before I finshed wrapping and it looked good at one point, until I had to use up all the extra slack. So maybe I should cut them? I don't know. I have legacy boots for her, that I can use for support etc. Can she wear these to jump in? If not, I will certainly do what I have to do with the polos, to make them correct for use on the flat. And I can look into open front or brush boots. Thank you both for the advice


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Does she even need boots?


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

What do you mean? I prefer to have polos or boots on her most times that we ride, unless we are just hacking around. We lunge before every ride, and I know circles can be tough on them, so I feel like it is better for me to give her some sort of help.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I want her to last a long time. And I want to avoid any possible soundness issues etc


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your horse will let you know if she enjoys the sport. I see no reason to not explore every sport you can with your horse. Every bit of a different discipline make your horse better. If she enjoys jumping, then do it. If not, she'll let you know soon enough. you are right to teach her to jump without the weight of a rider. IMO, some possible H/J/s-country candidates start off with a scare and will refuse to jump, so let your trainer help you there. Don't be discouraged! Your attitude is a lot like a kid with a backyard horse who just plays with her mare, and that's ALWAYS a good thing. =D


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I find that polo's stretch a bit every time you wash them
I would never use them to exercise in - they might give some protection from knocks but they aren't great for support
If you want to use bandages for support then look for the elasticated type that you use over the top of pads - but honestly for the ease and time you save its worth buying some boots. The Woof ones are good and reasonably priced, I've had some of mine for years now and they still look good


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Love love love woof boots!!! Can't rave enough about them.

Legacy boots are good for exercising and jumping. Wouldn't be my choice for cross country as they do hold water. But you are a year or two away from worrying about that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Love love love woof boots!!! Can't rave enough about them.
> 
> Legacy boots are good for exercising and jumping. Wouldn't be my choice for cross country as they do hold water. But you are a year or two away from worrying about that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What kind of Woof boots should I get? Also, I do lunge her for about 10-20 mins around 5-6 days of the week. Is this bad? She has never shown any signs of discomfort but I have been told that this is way to hard on her. She is 6, and used to it. I just want to make sure I am not hurting her doing that.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I've heard lunging can be hard on a horse's joints. Would you have a bigger area to work in, like a large round pen or free lunging in an arena?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I could free lunge in the arena. I don't want to add unnecessary stress to her joints.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I do a lot of lunging. I do large circles. I don't like free lunging as I don't find you have as much control of the horse for transitions and working on setting them back to encourage hind end engagement. 

I alternate between long lines/ground driving and lunging. I like to do a lot of transition work from the ground.

My old girl is 21 and been lunged regularly her entire life with no issues.

As for woof boots the single closure brush boots are great. When I get onto a PC I'll link to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I do lunge my horses and if they're used to it 20 minutes is OK - but riding is more interesting and better for them if you have the choice of one or the other because you can be changing direction constantly and working in a larger area
When you ride you're also working yourself and improving your own riding and riding fitness


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I almost never lung a horse, I ground drive greenies, only until I have them under saddle. I expect a horse to behave while mounted and don't believe in "lunging the willies out of them". To me it is a waste of energy to mindlessly lunge.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

NB, I want that link to Woof boots too!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I actually agree with all of the divers opinions on lunging. I never lunged a horse when I had my lesson program, but the horses that I liked and kept got dead broke by riding only. I think you should have fun trying out everything and see what works best for you and your horse. When I was breaking in "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP), who I bought as a green 4yo--can you tell yet that he was my favorite horse?!?--I was SOOOO happy to have other broken horses to ride, bc...well, I bought horses to ride them!
But, I have seen some masterful ground schooling, and IMHO, the best time of year to learn and practice ground schooling is inside an arena with safe footing in the dead of winter, when it's just too cold to ride and takes too much time to really warm your horse up, ANYWAY, and when you want to accomplish things. Then, your horse has gotten some holes filled in before the next riding season. =D


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

When people lunge the willies out of horses it drives me nuts!!! Horses have 23 hours a day to play and be goofy. When I take that one hour I expect them to behave and keep their focus on me.

Bratty Mare is the one who has gotten me to work lunging into my training program. I tried for awhile to scratch lunging out of her training program but I found she just wasn't keeping the same progression. She does well with once a week having lunging in the pessoa system. We work on transitions and keeping her focus on training and forward engagement. She fakes her forward really well by throwing herself on the forehand and going fast, but not a proper forward. When I ground drive her and lunge her it really helps to get her to focus on proper forward.

These are the woof boots I love for schooling, trail riding and even eventing lower levels Woof All-Purpose Boots | Dover Saddlery

My favorite pair of woof boots, which I like for cross country, especially when I am doing higher levels... sadly mine were stolen a few years ago. So I have the first link I posted and I have no complaints about them at all. I use them on both horses every single day and when I compete and they still look like new two years later. 

Front Woof Ultra Front Horse Boots | Dover Saddlery
Back Woof Ultra Hind Horse Boots | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

But when it's done well, it's just masterful.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't lunge to just get the willies out of her. I use it to work on things, and get her thinking. I work on transitions, slowing and fastening the trot, canter, and walk. direction changing, backing up with diff cues, to get her really tuned into my body language. So I don't do it to run energy off her. I just use it to get her thinking, and work on some other things as well. I have rode her before without lunging, and while it is perfectly possible, she is much more in-tune and enjoyable after it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Even if you lunge regularly I would only do a couple times a week unless she needs it, which she shouldn't (a greenie I would lunge before every ride).

Woof boots are great but won't do anything for support if that is your goal (sounded like it was).

Even if you're trying to play safe most horses don't need boots every single time (unless in hard training)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This style made by Woof are designed to give support and protection
They'll certainly do a better job than polo wraps
Woof Cross Country Boots - Adams Horse and Pet Supply


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Even if you lunge regularly I would only do a couple times a week unless she needs it, which she shouldn't (a greenie I would lunge before every ride).
> 
> Woof boots are great but won't do anything for support if that is your goal (sounded like it was).
> 
> Even if you're trying to play safe most horses don't need boots every single time (unless in hard training)


She is a greenie. I just got back the last day of May, from getting 30 days of training. She had 28 rides when I got her back. And while she is pretty quiet. She is still pretty green IMO.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If you think lunging will help then go for it. I would just slowly work down as she gets less green lol.

Re- Woof boots, I was referring to the basic pair (the top pair posted above). You need something (relatively) tight around the fetlock to provide support. I am not an expert on Woof boots so probably should of been more specific. If they are made for support by all means use them as such! lol. I do love my polos but have used boots and will continue to and have no issue, just determine what the individual animal needs.

One huge reason to use boots over polos is they are much more "fool proof". Polos can cause waaayyy more harm than good if improperly wrapped and while boots can too they are much easier and less technical (and time consuming) to apply. OP if you are having trouble with polos I would definitely recommend SMBs or the boots linked above, etc. Just make sure if you're looking for support you buy support boots and not brushing boots (like the top ones I was referring too initially), while great will not provide support.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have to argue on the whole support thing right now. 

Polos offer no support at all. None, nadda, zilch. I don't know where the theory came from, but its far from truth.

As for boots providing "support" sure some SMB's might offer a tiny bit of support. But nothing like an exercise bandage would. If you look at top riders, how often do you seem them show jumping or going cross country with SMB or "support" boots? Never. 

The closest would be the woof boot cross country boot. And even then its so minor it really doesn't make a difference. You can not by any means get the same consistent pressure around the boot as you would with an exercise bandage. And I do not recommend anyone doing exercise bandages unless you have been trained to by a professional.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I think polos can offer minimal support, in the same way that an ace bandage can offer support on an ankle. Are they the best option? Definitely not. Are they better than what's already been listed? No. Are they better than nothing? Yes.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I use polos, but only for flat work in a groomed ring. If they become unwound, they can be very dangerous. Using them any time they can get wet, and stretch, is asking for a crash on a colossal level.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What is meant by "exercise bandages"?

I agree with Zexious. They do offer support *if* wrapped properly in a way that will support. Most people I know even if wrapped "properly" wrap more like standing wraps or at least in a way that does absolutely nothing.

I agree that the OP should not be wrapping (forgive me for redirecting your comment hope it's accurate!). Which is why I suggested what I did. The OP is NOT a top rider, her horse is still considered green and she doesn't even know which direction she wants to go with training. I personally don't think she needs anything and have recommended that but if she wants support I think my suggestions would be far more beneficial to her than what she is currently doing or what the top trainers are doing.

I recommended SMBs or such as the best option for THIS situation. Not to turn the thread into the all too common debate on leg care.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I wrap my polos so they come down around the fetlock. Which is the way people believe there is support. There have been mass studies done proving though that polos offer no support, no matter how they are wrapped. 

Exercise bandages are popular on the race track, polo and even for jump training. They are an elastic type bandage with a Gamgee, which is a type of quilt almost, under it. I love doing exercise bandages. They are not as popular in North America as they are other area. 

Yes SMB's when fitted properly are a better solution then polo wrapping. I am huge on leg protection when I ride. I never ride without at the very least front boots or polos. 

I am not trying to turn this into a leg care debate. I am just pointing out the facts behind boots and bandages lol. This is a topic I consider myself very educated in from my years of grooming for an FEI event rider, and on the race track along with my pony club years and my million years in the show ring. I'll dig up some links to the studies.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

> A common procedure for many equestrian disciplines is the use of polo bandages or wraps placed on all four limbs during exercise. Hilary Clayton, BVMS, PhD, MRCVS, Mary Anne McPhail Dressage Chair in Equine Sports Medicine at Michigan State University, has pioneered research on locomotion and sports medicine, and she is especially devoted to the discipline of dressage. She notes, "*Polo wraps do not support the leg. *They give some protection against trauma, but less than some of the boots."


I will stand somewhat corrected on SMBs. I've always argued that there is no support from them, however more recent studies have shown that the newer SMB's do offer some support and do protect from the impact of the horses hoof hitting the ground.

Boots and Bandages: To Support and Protect | TheHorse.com


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"One thing that is not in dispute is that bandages look good on the horse; perhaps this is also a motivating force in their use." lol


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

From the H&H site for NBEventer
Hope they come out readable
The UK exercise bandages are 'stretchy' and I would still use them over any boots on a horse that needed extra support - but not great if the grounds wet/muddy


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My exercise bandages got worn out and I haven't been able to get new ones yet. I plan on getting new ones soon as my standie needs the extra support they offer. I love love love exercise bandages. But as I said in an earlier post, they are not meant to be done by someone who doesn't know how to wrap as if they are done wrong they can cause a lot of damage.


----------

